# IBS - when will it get over



## Firzen (May 17, 2015)

Hi friends, I am going to share little about my ibs problem.
It's been nearly 4 years since my problem started. I am now 21 years of age and it started just before my seventeen. I am suffering from acute case of flatulence and that too smelly ones. I have tried many treatments , changed few doctors but nothing has worked for me. I am ok on the side of bowel movements but don't know why i am having this. Doctors have told me it's IBS. 
I have gone school with this but now it's causing me many problems. My job is going to start and i have no idea what i'm going to do. I am trying to reduce it but till now i have achieved little success. I have literally no idea what should i do. I am having little anxiety issues, my confidence is low and i am completely lost. Nowdays the frequency of flatulence is every few minutes and it has increased a lot from when it started. I don't know what will i do and just need a little help on this.


----------



## 2bnormal (Feb 20, 2015)

I couldn't say whether it is definitely IBS or not although most IBS sufferers have bowel and digestive issues with the flatulence.

Have you been checked for food allergies/intolerances? What does your normal diet consist of? Some foods are naturally more likely to cause flatulence than others (such as beans, raw brocolli, etc). If you are intolerant to a certain food (common intolerances include gluten, dairy and eggs) that definitely could be the root cause as well.

Do you keep a food diary? If not, that is the first thing I would do if I was in your shoes. Try to note if there is a certain time of day it is worse. If you suspect a certain food, remove it from your diet for awhile to see if there is any improvement. Have you talked to a dietitian? They may be able to help pinpoint the issue and help with testing for intolerances. If it is food related, you can more than likely manage by avoiding the food or taking specific digestive enzymes.

Also try to stay calm - I know that is easier to say than so, but getting anxious and worried is only going to stress your body out more.

I hope you are able to find relief and if you do find out the root cause please post about it on this thread as it may help someone else with the same problem.


----------



## Firzen (May 17, 2015)

Thanks 2bnormal. I have tried dairy free diet but it has not helped much. I have not gone to a dietician yet but surely will visit soon. I sometimes also have pain in my stomach but i feel it is maybe due to lots of flatulence passing . But thanks for the help


----------

